# Mit Notebook (WLan) über einen Rechner im Netzwerk ins Internet



## Mahzuni (30. März 2004)

Hi,

ich versuche jetzt seit einigen Tagen dieses Netzwerk aufzubauen aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

Also Folgendes:

Ich habe daheim ein kleines Netzwerk. 3 Rechner an einem DSL Router mit 4 Port Switch. Einer der Rechner besitzt nun neben der Ethernet Karte auch eine WLan Karte. Ich möchte nun mit meinem Notebook, welches auche eine integrierte WLan Karte besitzt, über den WLan Rechner im Netzwerk in Internet.
Was muss ich denn nun genau einstellen?

Internet Connection Sharing ist wohl nicht das Richtige, da der Rechner nicht direkt über eine Internetverbindung verfügt sondern über den besagten DSL Router.

Hier noch ein paar IPs:
192.168.2.1 ---------- DSL Router
192.168.2.115  ---------- Rechner im Netzwerk mit der WLan Karte
192.168.1.99 ---------- IP der WLan Verbindung von obigem Rechner
192.168.1.55 ---------- IP vom Notebook

Achja eine PeerToPeer Verbindung klappt ohne Probleme. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen Mahzuni


----------



## Tim C. (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mahzuni _
> *
> 192.168.2.115  ---------- Rechner im Netzwerk mit der WLan Karte
> 192.168.1.99 ---------- IP der WLan Verbindung von obigem Rechner
> *


Diese zwei Netzwerkkarten musst du überbrücken. Unter Windows XP geht das, indem du beide Karten markierst und dann einen Rechtsklick auf die Markierung machst. Dann gibt es eine Funktion "überbrücken" oder Ähnliches.
Wenn die Brüche eingerichtet ist, kannst du zumindest von der rein technischen Seite schonmal über den Laptop in das 192.168.2er Netz. Jetzt musst du glaube ich nur noch die IP vom Router als Gateway auf dem Laptop eintragen und es _sollte_ gehen.


----------



## Mahzuni (30. März 2004)

Hi Tim,

danke für die schnelle Hilfe, hat ganze 12 min gedauert ;-)

ich habe nun, wie du gesagt hast, die beiden Verbindungen überbrückt und als Standard Gateway auf dem Notebook die IP des DSL Routers eingegeben.

naja wie soll ich sagen... es geht immer noch nicht ;-)
ich kann jetzt nicht mal mehr auf den Rechner zugreiffen vom Notebook aus. Ich kann ihn zwar finden aber dann steht da "Sie haben keine Berechtigung etc...."
Vom Rechner aus kann ich meinen Notebook gar nicht mehr finden.

Muss ich eigentlich noch die IP des Notebooks an das Netzwerk anpassen?
Also 192.168.2.xxx ?
Oder die IP der WLan Verbindung bei dem Rechner?

kleine Info (vielleicht hilft es):
Die IPs von dem Netzwerk werden automatisch zugewiesen.
Die IPs von dem AdHoc Netzwerk habe ich so eingestellt.

MfG Mahzuni


----------



## Tim C. (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mahzuni _
> *Muss ich eigentlich noch die IP des Notebooks an das Netzwerk anpassen?
> Also 192.168.2.xxx ?*


Probieren könntest du es, aber es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich dazu jemand äußern könnte, der praktische Erfahrung damit hat, weil sich bei mir das gesamte Wissen auf staubtrockene Theorie beschränkt.

Prinzipiell müsste es aber ohne Anpassen der IP gehen, ein Profi korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Mahzuni (30. März 2004)

Hi,

also ich hab das mal ausprobiert. Alle möglichen Varianten davon. Aber es geht einfach nicht.
Ich werde wohl oder übel darauf verzichten müssen :-(

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe 

MfG Mahzuni


----------



## gothic ghost (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mahzuni _
> Hi,
> also ich hab das mal ausprobiert. Alle möglichen Varianten davon. Aber es geht einfach nicht.
> Ich werde wohl oder übel darauf verzichten müssen
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


hast du den Rechner mit der WLan als Gateway im Notrbook
eingetragen ? wenn nicht dann mach es mal und
aktivriere Internet Connection Sharing auf  dem Rechner mit WLan der als
Gateway den Router hat.
Evtl. geht es nur wenn dieser Rechner im Netz ist.
Die Überbrückung der Netzwerkkarten mußt du wieder
auflösen, da bin ich nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Mahzuni (31. März 2004)

YEEHAAWW

hi ;-)

ich habs endlich geschafft. 

also man muss das Internet Connection Sharing bei der Lan Verbindung aktivieren und dort dann auf Einstellungen gehen. Dort stehen die ganzen Protokolle und sowas, die muss man einzeln bearbeiten und da die IP des Routers eingeben.
Die IP der beiden Verbindungen (WLan und Lan) ändern sich in 192.168.0.1,
ich dachte das das nicht klappen würde weil ja das Netz vom Router 192.168.2.xxx ist. Aber es klappt trotzdem ;-)
Jetzt muss man nun nur noch die IP des Notebook in 192.168.0.xxx ändern, als Standard Gateway die IP des Rechners eingeben und als Bervorzugten DNS server die IP des Routers (192.168.2.1)

Und jetzt geht's, endlich kann ich bei dem super Wetter draussen auf der Terasse ins Internet.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe

Mit freundlich Grüssen Der Mann der auf der Terasse ins Internet kann a.k.a. Mahzuni ;-)


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Hi,

Da du nur von Internet redest, wäre es auch anders gegangen. Da dein Rechner sowieso an sein muss, hättest du dir einen Proxy einrichten können, der auch gleich Werbung und Popups rausfiltert. Gibts überall als Freeware. (Nur als Anregung)

Gruß und frohe Ostern, DSARAB


----------



## maxchr (14. April 2005)

Soviel ich noch weiss muss für eine WLAN internetverbindung nicht Adhoc sondern Infrastructure eingestellt werden. Versuch´s mal am WLAN Client (Notebook). Da gibt´s zur WLAN Hardware meistens eine Tool, mit dem man benutzerfreundlich die Einstellungen vornehmen kann  :-(


----------



## perfektbeach (17. Juni 2005)

hai,
ich habe ein aehnliches problem. Ich moechte gerne mit meiner XboX(LAN) ueber ein (LAN)Laptop(WLAN) dann zu meinem (WLAN)router. Ich hab schon viel probiert und weiss nicht wirklich worans haengt 
Aber alles in allem muss ich wohl erstmal mein ICS aktivieren koennen. Das kann ich leider nicht. Der PC sagt dass er das nicht kann weil schon eine andere Verbindung mit derselben IP aktiv ist. Da ist aber nur mein router und mein laptop der die ip vom router bekommt. Ausserdem hab ich nicht die moeglichkeit die ICS an meiner WLAN verbindung zu aktivieren und ich denke ich muss das dort tun.
Alles in allem ziemlich traurig das ganze 
Einen access point moecht ich eigentlich nicht kaufen, aus gewissen gruenden, komme aber nicht drumherum so wies aussieht.
Vielleicht hat jemand ne idee, da ihr euch damit ja wohl beschaeftigt habt.
thanx im voraus


----------



## perfektbeach (17. Juni 2005)

hai,
da du wohl schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit diesem thema hast hab ich unten noch was gepostet. Bitte schaus dir mal an und sag mir wies du jetzt machen wuerdest.Ich hab sowieso ein paar dinge bei deiner Beschreibung nicht verstanden. So zb. deine subnet freigabe? Ausserdem kann ich meine ICS nicht aktivieren (grosses problem denke ich). Wie akzeptiert dein router die unterschiedlichen IPs (1.xxx und 2.xxx) weil mein router vergiebt nur subnet von 255.255.255.0 somit deine moeglichkeit nicht funktionieren wuerde, oder?
ich waere dir sehr verbunden wenn du mir ein klein wenig detailiertere beschreibung schicken koenntest vielleicht versteh ichs dann. 
thanx im vorraus
und danke


----------

